# ibook G4 en rade et question con...



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2006)

Salut tout le monde.

J'ai un souci. (Nan? Sans dec?)

Voilà hier soir mon ibook G4 équipé de OSX 10.4.6 s'est bloqué tout seul bêtement : 
DD qui fait gratt gratt, roue multicolore qui ne s'arrête plus, dock immobile, bref, que du plaisir...
Je redémarre : même topo.
Alors que je ne faisais rien d'extraordinaire...

Bref...
Ce matin : redémarrage en mode target, je sauvegarde mes données sur le powerbook de quelqu'un d'autre, puis je lance depuis le powerbook une réparation des autorisations pour voir...
Au bout de 5 minutes : impossible de les réparer, manque des trucs (je sais je suis con j'ai pas retenu ce que l'utilitaire m'a dit), j'essaye d'éjecter le volume, il veut pas, j'éteins l'ibook de force, bref, le merdier...
Depuis, si j'essaye de redémarrer en mode target, le signe "firewire" apparait bien sur l'écrant de l'ibook, mais son DD n'apparait pas dans le finder du powerbook (je ne sais pas si je suis bien clair)

Je voudrais :
1. Faire un hardware test 
2. Tenter une réinstallation.

Or un problème se pose : comment redémarrer un ibook à partir d'un CD quand ce satané bouzin ne veut pas redémarrer?
Je lui colle le CD dans le bide de force avant de l'allumer?
Je casse tout?

D'avance merci.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (20 Juin 2006)

Le disque dur semble avoir des secteurs défectueux. Il faudrait refaire une installation du CD (appuyer sur C au démarrage) et demander un formatage bas niveau avec Utilitaire de Disque du CD.

Ensuite un simple transfert via le mode target du PowerBook suffira...


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2006)

Certes...

Mais le gros problème c'est : comment redémarrer à partir du CD vu que je ne peux pas l'insérer dans la machine?
J'essaye à partir du powerbook en target?
Le souci c'est que même le mode target semble coincer...

EDIT : 
Donc je viens de réessayer en target...
Au bout de quelques secondes le signe firewire se bloque sur l'ibook, et aucune de mes trois partitions n'apparait sur le powerbook...
Bref, le DD défectueux est inaccessible...

Je me sens un peu impuissant là...


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2006)

OK rectification :
j'ai réussi à coller le CD de force dans l'ibook...
Je lance l'utilitaire, ça a l'air de marcher.

Merci


----------



## rizoto (20 Juin 2006)

il avait quel age ton ibook? c'était quel modèle?


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> il avait quel age ton ibook? c'était quel modèle?


OH HE!!
Parles en pas au passé comme ça il est pas encore mort hein! 

Il a presque 3 ans, c'est un ibook G4 800Mhz 12''.

D'ailleurs je tiens à signaler que l'utilitaire de disque à partir du CD d'installation se bloque au moment de la collecte de données, et que l'installateur fait pareil au moment de la préparation de l'installation...

Je sens comme des gouttes froides qui me coulent le long de la nuque...
je vais tenter un hardware test mais il faut d'abord que j'arrive à éjecter le CD d'installation...


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2006)

Bon!
Après moult essais, j'arrive, à la suite d'un redémarrage interminable, à ça :

Ecran noir. Puis :
"IOATAController device blocking bus"
"IOATAController device blocking bus"
"IOATAController device blocking bus"
etc...

Je pense que je n'ai plus qu'à me racheter un disque dur...
Quelqu'un peut confirmer avant que je saute dans la bagnole?


----------



## jugnin (20 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Bon!
> Après moult essais, j'arrive, à la suite d'un redémarrage interminable, à ça :
> 
> Ecran noir. Puis :
> ...



Je ne confirme rien (je hais les responsabilités, en ma qualité de sous-fifre né), mais j'approuve. Le disque dur qui fait grat-grat, j'y ai eu droit au mois mars, je crois. Et je t'encourage également à péter une vis au remontage de la bête, tout en ayant mal remis le connecteur de l'alimentation, comme ça ça te coûtera plein de sous, et je serai moins seul.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2006)

J'magine que s'il arrive quand même à démarrer à partir du CD d'installation (même si après ça bloque) ça ne peut pas être la carte mère...
Je pense que c'est le DD qui est mort...

Mais c'est vrai que si je pouvais avoir une confirmation ferme, je préférerais...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Juin 2006)

T'as un DD externe avec OSX bootable ou pas? Si c'est le cas, c'est facile de confirmer. Il te suffit de démarrer le mac avec la touche Option enfoncée.

Si tu peux démarrer sur le DD ext, c'est bon.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2006)

Ah ban non, j'ai pas ça...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Juin 2006)

Comment ça? et tes backup? C'est pas bien. 
Bompi et SM ne sont pas dans le coin pour nous confirmet la mort de ton disque? Jamais là quand on a besoin d'eux ces geeks... j'm'en vais laisser un message de réclamation sur le répondeur de macG.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2006)

C'est vrai ça, SM chuis sur qu'il pourrait me dire tout de suite...

Sinon pour mes backups, j'ai eu du bol, j'ai réussi à tout sauvegarder sur un autre mac en target juste avant que tout ne me claque dans le pattes pour de bon...
Depuis c'est mort, c'était vraiment "just in time" comme on dit dans le Bouchonois...


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2006)

Bon...
J'ai trouvé un DD Samsung, 60 Go, 5400 tr/min, 8 Mo de cache à 100 euros pile poil...
A deux pas de chez moi...

Dispo de suite...

Je suis tenté là...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Juin 2006)

ça dépend, il est vieux ou pas?


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend, il est vieux ou pas?


Ah ben il est neuf...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Juin 2006)

Un 7200 tours/min, ça serait quand même beaucoup mieux.


----------



## rizoto (20 Juin 2006)

Tu peux avoir un Western Digital de même capacité et vitesse pour 80 euros hors frais de port.

ou un samsung de 80 giga pour 85 euros.


----------



## rizoto (20 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Un 7200 tours/min, ça serait quand même beaucoup mieux.



Pas forcément, ca va faire plus de bruit et ca peut réduire l'autonomie.

Sachant qu'il avait un 4200trs/min, un 5400 c'est pas trop mal


----------



## jugnin (20 Juin 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Pas forcément, ca va faire plus de bruit et ca peut réduire l'autonomie.
> 
> Sachant qu'il avait un 4200trs/min, un 5400 c'est pas trop mal



Ouèpe, j'ai remplacé le mien par un Toshiba 5400 tr/min 16 Mo de cache (l'aut' il en avait deux), et ce fut le jour après nuit.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2006)

Vous cassez pas les gars, je l'ai acheté...
Si je le fais pas maintenant je pourrais plus, alors...

Bon, ben... Les mains dans le cambouis maintenant...


----------



## jugnin (20 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Vous cassez pas les gars, je l'ai acheté...
> Si je le fais pas maintenant je pourrais plus, alors...
> 
> Bon, ben... Les mains dans le cambouis maintenant...



Bon courage, c'est un sacré bordel les entrailles d'iBook.

_et j'espère que t'as pas pris une cuite cette nuit_


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2006)

Ben pour l'instant ça va...
J'ai forcé comme un âne pour enlever la coque mais j'ai rien pété...

Par contre j'arrive pas à débrancher le clavier, ça coince sévère.
Chuis un peu emmerdé là...


----------



## jugnin (20 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ben pour l'instant ça va...
> J'ai forcé comme un âne pour enlever la coque mais j'ai rien pété...
> 
> Par contre j'arrive pas à débrancher le clavier, ça coince sévère.
> Chuis un peu emmerdé là...



En précisant toujours que MOI, je l'avais mis en panne, je puis dire que j'avais pas réussi à débrancher ce **tain de connecteur. Alors j'avais fait sans.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2006)

Nan ça y est c'est fait... 

J'ai trouvé un truc super : j'ai forcé comme un âne... 

Maintenant c'est le connecteur du trackpad qui pose des soucis, c'est pas comme sur les tuto... :mouais:
M'enfin bon je devrais trouver une solution...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Nan ça y est c'est fait...
> 
> J'ai trouvé un truc super : j'ai forcé comme un âne...
> 
> ...


... la technique de l'âne. :love: 

Qu'est ce que je te disais, pas besoins d'aller dans les forums techniques... au feeling, au feeling. Comme dirait ton pote le jamaïcain, ROOTS MAN.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ben pour l'instant ça va...
> J'ai forcé comme un âne pour enlever la coque mais j'ai rien pété...
> 
> Par contre j'arrive pas à débrancher le clavier, ça coince sévère.
> Chuis un peu emmerdé là...




Salut,  p'tre que ce lien  pourrait t'aider.
ça explique comment démonter un iBook G4 et il y a aussi des images ... 

Bon courage !


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2006)

Merci lalouna, j'avais déjà repéré ce lien. 

Bon, ceci dit...
Messieurs...
Je vous annonce, non sans fierté, qu'un ibook tout dégueu mais en un seul morceau est en ce moment en train de formater son tout nouveau DD de 60 Go. 

J'ai une vis en rab que je sais pas d'ou elle sort, mais sinon tout est en ordre.


----------



## jugnin (20 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Merci lalouna, j'avais déjà repéré ce lien.
> 
> Bon, ceci dit...
> Messieurs...
> ...



Mes sincères félicitations.



 _frimeur_


_ Une vis en rab ? C'est pas en feraille normalement ces trucs là ? Non, bon._


----------



## rizoto (20 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Merci lalouna, j'avais déjà repéré ce lien.
> 
> Bon, ceci dit...
> Messieurs...
> ...



la vis en rab, c'est pas trop top. Lol. au moins tu ne l'as pas oublié dans le portable. ca ne va pas faire glig^glig tout le temps.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2006)

Merci les mecs mais...

J'ai un *PROBLEEEEEEEEME!!!!* Merde!

J'ai redémarré à partir du CD d'installation.
J'ai lancé l'utilitaire de disque > effacer > MacOS etendu. (avec option : tout à zéro).

Tout s'est bien passé.
Mais maintenant, le logiciel d'installation me dit que le volume choisi ne gère pas le format SMART...

Moi je veux bien...
Mais je lui dis quoi, ce con? Il veut rien savoir?

Chuis sur que c'est simple comme bonjour mais je trouve pas le truc...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Juin 2006)

Je crois que tu n'as pas le choix... il va te faut demander à SM. Désolé.


----------

